# La Fata dei desideri



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

Questo post non é proprio culturale ma serve a capire che anche quando ci vengono esauditi i desideri abbiamo da ridire...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
La Fata

Una coppia sta festeggiando le nozze d'argento e contemporaneamente anche i 60 anni di vita. Durante la festa appare una fata che dice alla coppia: "come premio per i 25 anni di fedeltà vi concedo un desiderio a testa".
La moglie entusiasta esclama "voglio fare un viaggio attorno al mondo con mio marito" 
... subito dopo la fata, dato un tocco con la bacchetta magica, fa apparire i biglietti aerei e i voucher per gli alberghi.

Il marito ci pensa un attimo poi rivolto alla moglie: "questa situazione è molto romantica, ma questa chance c'è solo una volta nella vita, quindi scusami cara, ma il mio desiderio è questo: avere una moglie di 30 anni più giovane".

La moglie rimane scioccata, ma un desiderio e' un desiderio, e quindi La fata lo accontenta: dà un colpo di bacchetta e zac! L'uomo diventa un novantenne!

MORALE: gli uomini sono bastardi, ma le fate sono femmine! 


Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo post non é proprio culturale ma serve a capire che anche quando ci vengono esauditi i desideri abbiamo da ridire...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> La Fata
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo post non é proprio culturale ma serve a capire che anche quando ci vengono esauditi i desideri abbiamo da ridire...
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> La Fata
> 
> ...


Sottile, molto  :up: :rotfl:


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Febbraio 2010)

*Me l'ero persa...*

.....'stardisssimaaaaa...:mexican:


----------

